# endoscopy..celiac disease?



## cakemix (Apr 9, 2002)

I am having an endoscopy next wed..to check for celiac disease. In my last blood test, the blood came back abnormal, a little above borderline. He says that this might be the cause of all my 'ibs symptoms' might really be wheat allergies. Anyone have this?


----------



## canada dry (Feb 18, 2002)

I had the test 11 years ago at the Mayo Clinic in Scottsdale. Doctors thought I may have celiac disease based on a positive test for malabsorption. Biopsy showed no sign of celiac. I didn't find the test too comfortable but others on the BB thought the test was a breeze.Good luck and hope they find the cause and an effective treatment for you IBS.


----------

